# advice on cichlids?



## UndercoverGeek (Nov 3, 2009)

ive been reading up on cichlids the past couple days, they seem like they would be a really interesting kind of fish to keep. i even saw a Jewel Cichlid at the store last night when i was picking a couple of things up and the price was only $10.99!

i have most of what i need to set up a new tank (including the tank itself), so before i get in too deep... what am i in for, what do cichlids prefer in their habitat? i hear that they arent the easiest to care for


any advice would help, more specifically information about Jewel cichlids


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Jewels are african riverines. So sandy bottom and a relatively open tank. Slightly alkaline pH, but soft water. Find out which jewel if you can or post a picture. All jewels are Hemichromis, but bimaculatus get bigger than guttatus (including the "turquois") and cristatus. Jewel cichlid are easy to breed, great parents, beautifully colored. But they are very aggressive. A species tank is best. The main drawback of keeping jewels is finding homes for all the babies.

Here's an article http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/h_guttatus.php


----------



## UndercoverGeek (Nov 3, 2009)

the one at the store was this shade of purple (guttatus?), without the shiny spots and the bluish turqoise towards the head


how big do these get, and are they too aggressive to be with any other fish at all?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That picture isn't a Hemichromis. Don't recognize it. I hate common names.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

did they look exactly like that cichlid? because as emc said, i doesn't look like a hemichromis species


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Does it look like this? 










Because it is probably an afra cobue if it does.


----------



## UndercoverGeek (Nov 3, 2009)

it was a purple hemichromis, i just googled it :fun:


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I have 6 jewels and they are stunning fish! I love them. I have mine with many assorted africans and they do great together.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

i just googled "purple hemichromis" and all i got was this site? what site did you find that said it was a purple hemichromis?


----------



## UndercoverGeek (Nov 3, 2009)

what size tank would a hemichromis need?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I think a minimum of a 3 foot tank for just a few of them. 4 foot or bigger tank for more.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the top pic is in no way a hemichromis..it is a rift lake cichlid from lake tanganyika..
species name is Tanganicodus Irascae.......it will require hard alkaline water...
there is no purple hemichromis that i have ever heard of..so apparently the shop is just making up the name..the irascae is a beautiful little fish..i haven't seen them in quite some time...would love to get some...


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

http://www.sacramentoaquariumsociety.org/
Are you in the Sacramento area? If so, there is an excellent source of information, supplies, fish, plants, etc. Way cheaper than retail, and the advice is priceless, as these people are true fanatics about fishkeeping.
Cichlids generally are pretty aggressive fish. As parents, they take care of their eggs and young, and they have to be pretty mean to protect a breeding territory and their offspring.
Jewel cichlids typically are West African river fish, and are pretty aggressive even for cichlids. They get several inches long - depending on species http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Cichlid, Jewel.htm
The pictures I'm seeing on your post appear to be African Lake fishes. There are huge numbers of species. I'd get more specific info from the fish store, as the native environment and thus care of the fishes can be very different. 
In general cichlids are pretty easy to care for. Most will eat standard fish food, and tolerate a wide range of water conditions. The biggest drawback is size and aggressiveness. Cichlids range from the more common -angelfish, oscars, discus are ones that most people have heard of. African Lake fish are common in stores in tanks that frequently say "mixed African cichlids". Cichlids come from Africa, South America, Central America. They really are an interesting fish to keep, but please get more info before getting any, so you give them what they need to live, as the water requirements can be vastly different.


----------

